# Schriftzug sollte einen Kreis ergeben



## Krasse (18. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab schon ein bisschen gegoogelt und nix passendes gefunden. hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich am besten einen Schriftzug erstelle, dieser sollte dann einen Kreis ergeben. d.h. die Schrift am Rand sollte ein bisschen kleiner sein wie in der Mitte und der Schriftzug hat 2 Zeilen.

Photoshop CS 2 Version 9.0


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. November 2013)

Selbstverständlich kann Photoshop das.
Du musst nur einen Pfad zeichnen und dann mit angewähltem Textwerkzeug auf diesen Pfad klicken (der Mauszeiger ändert sich, wenn du mit dem Textwerkzeug über den Pfad gehst).

Anschließend tippst du deinen Text ein, der sich schön am Pfad entlang bewegt. Anschließend kannst du z.B. mit Textgröße oder auch mit dem Zeichenabstand dann den Text anpassen. Ist wirklich ganz simpel.


----------



## Krasse (19. November 2013)

Hallo,

danke für deine Antwort, bevor ich es ausprobiere, hab ich es mal händisch gemacht um dir zu zeigen, was ich meine. Wenn du es auch so gemeint hast, dann probiere ich es gleich aus.

Hier der Screen:







In der Mitte sollte die Kante für die beiden Zeilen sein. die Konturen sollten einen Kreis ergeben.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. November 2013)

Nee, tut mir leid, so hatte ich dein Anliegen leider nicht verstanden.
Zu deinem (durchaus hilfreichen) Bildchen: Ich verstehe jetzt zwar schonmal, in welche Richtung es gehen soll, müsste aber noch wissen, ob du die Buchstaben nur durch "Verbeulen" in Form pressen willst, oder ob es eine Mischung aus Verbeulen, Neigen, Größe und Abschneiden passieren soll.


----------



## Krasse (20. November 2013)

Ist mir eigentlich egal.. Es sollte halt gut aussehen und professionell wirken.


----------



## Trillian (26. November 2013)

Ich würde so etwas eher in Illu machen. 

In Photoshop könntest du die Schrift mit Verflüssigen -> Aufblasen und damit rund machen. Danach noch eine Kreisemaske drüber.
Oder du wandelst du Schrift in Pfade um und ziehst du Buchstaben händisch in Form. Auch hier kann eine Maske das ganze runde machen.


----------

